# Belgie: Linux & belastingen

## zebrapad

Zijn er hier Belgen die ervaring hebben met donaties aan Linux projecten die aftrekbaar zijn ? Omdat ik het zo dikwijls gebruik, denk ik aan een donatie voor Gentoo, KDE en Amarok. Als 1 daarvan aftrekbaar is, dan wordt de donatie sterk verhoogd...

----------

